# ofa testing



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

What does her heat have to do with X-rays? I would wait until October when she turns 2 to do her hips. Why waste money on prelims when its like 6 weeks away. Fingers crossed for awesome results for your girl.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

vtomblin said:


> What does her heat have to do with X-rays? I would wait until October when she turns 2 to do her hips. Why waste money on prelims when its like 6 weeks away. Fingers crossed for awesome results for your girl.


I guess i should state that i thought I'd breed her but wouldn't without the results yet. I suppose the test wouldn't come back that quickly. so I guess this new thread point is mute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The results usually take about three weeks. You also can gt skewed results if you test closet o or during a heat. Why do you want to breed? What other tests have been done?


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

There are three problems with having hips done at this time, one, is the hips can become loose during season, two, you are exposing eggs to serious x-rays, and three, while the vet may know what he is looking at, a lot of vets don't understand the OFA evaulation process and they could come back with a different rating then your vet tells you. Best to wait, and then in the mean time you can get her eyes and heart and other test done, but wait a month after cycle for thyroid.


----------

